# Brand Stickers



## lambovisions (Apr 23, 2011)

I am looking to order some wholesale custom stickers but wanted to know what the average price would be for 100? 250? 500? 1000? 2000? 

I know it varies by size as well but these wouldn't be too big, possibly some stickers you could slap on books or laptops. They would be on a white background with black font. 

Please let me know! I'd appreciate it very much!


----------



## lambovisions (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone know?


----------



## hidaki (May 5, 2011)

heyo,

You can start by dropping some of the info in here:

Sticker Robot - cheap vinyl stickers - ordering information

~Hidaki


----------



## lambovisions (Apr 23, 2011)

That site looks pretty legit! Thank you very much!

Anyone else have any recommendations?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

post in Referrals and Recommendations and many people here on the forums can give you their information. 

_Do NOT Post Self Promotional URLs, Advertisements, Sales Offers or Requests. It is against our Forum Guidelines_.

Self promotion (in regular postings) is not allowed so for those that are on here and could help with your request would not be able to give you information.


----------



## Fur Face Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

Try:
Sticker Robot - printing high quality, full color, custom, outdoor vinyl silkscreen stickers
123stickers.com Custom stickers for less!
Custom Apparel Printing, Full Color Printing, Sticker Printing | Jakprints, Inc

Party on.


----------



## oiboyjavi (May 12, 2011)

try STICKER GUY! printers of custom vinyl stickers! printing stickers since 1993!


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I used to use stickerguy.com, now I use contagiousgraphics.com. They do a great job quickly for a good price. sticker guy takes 4 to 8 weeks, contagious graphics is more like 2.

If you're really trying to get bang for your buck, you could get a 1.5"x4" sticker or whatever but design it so it's 3 square stickers side by side and you cut them up. I've done that.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Sticker Guy has the best prices and the best quality in my opinion. I don't see a reason to pay all that extra if you're only doing black and white stickers.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Contagious Graphics isn't much more expensive than Sticker Guy, and they're a lot faster. I have had no quality issues with Contagious, but the one time I got two color stickers with Sticker Guy, the registration was off, even though you could tell they trapped it to try to avoid registration problems. To each his own, but I just use Contagious now. They also have a referral program for stickers, which is cool.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

brent said:


> Contagious Graphics isn't much more expensive than Sticker Guy, and they're a lot faster. I have had no quality issues with Contagious, but the one time I got two color stickers with Sticker Guy, the registration was off, even though you could tell they trapped it to try to avoid registration problems. To each his own, but I just use Contagious now. They also have a referral program for stickers, which is cool.


I've never used Sticker Guy for a multiple color design, for anything more than one color I go with Sticker Mule or Stand Out Stickers.

I've always followed Contagious but I've never ordered from them before, I enter they're contests all the time though.


----------

